

Show HN: Barkeep, the friendly code review system - philc
http://getbarkeep.org

======
philc
The five of us who built this spend a lot of time reviewing code each day and
thought it should be less depressing and more fun. Let us know if you have
improvement ideas, or even better, pull requests on Github. Thanks, and enjoy!

------
georgecalm
It looks great! Most of these features like the added context in diffs, inline
code snippets and request review seem like very good candidates for features
to merged into GitHub.

------
subb
Looks good. Any plans for mercurial?

~~~
kingfishr
We don't have immediate plans for other VCSs.

None of the people who built Barkeep use other VCSs on a regular basis, and we
initially built it around our own needs.

Right now our code is tightly tied to grit
(<https://github.com/mojombo/grit/>). We plan on moving off of grit at some
point (perhaps to libgit2/rugged), and that would be a good time to abstract
our VCS layer, opening up the possibility for use with other systems besides
git.

